# Honest opinion about TiVo before I switch from Dish Network to Comcast?



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

I've been with Dish Network for quite a while and I've even tried their new "Hopper" DVR but it's really not that great. The interface is a bit slow (although the guide is pretty fast), it lacks a lot of features, and has a lot of bugs.

So... I'm thinking about switching to Comcast and getting a TiVo unit.

The Premiere XL4 looks the most appealing but my main concern is the speed of the UI, especially the guide.

I know they increased the speed in the spring (by enabling dual core), but I've heard the guide in the Premiere XL4 is still extremely slow and lots of people use the SDUI because of that. If it really is that bad I probably will wait for a newer TiVo model because the SDUI is really, really outdated at this point.

Does anybody have a video of the HDUI on the Premiere XL4? How does it compare to the Hopper or other Dish Network DVRs?

Can anybody else give me any other honest advice about the TiVos?

(I already know that Comcast quality in my area is pretty good, and probably better than Dish so that's really not a factor)


----------



## Larry M (Jul 21, 2012)

Go to the tivo.com website, they have screen shots of the hdui there. 

Larry


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

sofakng said:


> I know they increased the speed in the spring (by enabling dual core), but I've heard the guide in the Premiere XL4 is still extremely slow and lots of people use the SDUI because of that. If it really is that bad I probably will wait for a newer TiVo model because the SDUI is really, really outdated at this point.


Last time I did a poll 80% of users here were using the HDUI. Not sure if you consider 20% "lot's of people".
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=482350

I just upgraded from an original S3 to an Elite (ie XL4) this summer and I find it completely tolerable. I recommend getting the slide remote for text entry since that process can seem pretty slow at times.

It helps to have a reliable, fast, Internet connection and a wired network.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I am using the HDUI. The software updates have made it faster but it is still slow.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

caddyroger said:


> I am using the HDUI. The software updates have made it faster but it is still slow.


I use the HDUI. I dont think it is slow by any means. No one in my family has issues either


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

sofakng said:


> I've been with Dish Network for quite a while and I've even tried their new "Hopper" DVR but it's really not that great. The interface is a bit slow (although the guide is pretty fast), it lacks a lot of features, and has a lot of bugs.
> 
> So... I'm thinking about switching to Comcast and getting a TiVo unit.
> 
> ...


The Guide in the HDUI is very fast. The speed of the rest of the HDUI could be better, but it is still completely usable.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks for all of the replies everybody!

What about the speed of the elite XL4? That's the one I've heard was still very slow with the HDUI (because of the four tuners?)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

sofakng said:


> Thanks for all of the replies everybody!
> 
> What about the speed of the elite XL4? That's the one I've heard was still very slow with the HDUI (because of the four tuners?)


It is subjective. You have 30 days to try the unit


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

sofakng said:


> I've been with Dish Network for quite a while and I've even tried their new "Hopper" DVR but it's really not that great. The interface is a bit slow (although the guide is pretty fast), it lacks a lot of features, and has a lot of bugs.


Good news! When you get the XL4 you'll notice that the HDUI is a bit slow (although the guide is pretty fast), it lacks a lot of features, and has a lot of bugs.

Yes, I have an Elite, so I know what I'm talking about. Anyone that tells you it's as fast and reliable as the old S3's is blowing smoke. Even if you use the SDUI in the Elite/XL4 (I do), there are issues with channels not being tunable from time to time, and the occasional UI lockup requiring reboot. This didn't happen with the HDs.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

You sound biter 

Have you compared it to the Dish Hopper or other DVRs?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, I do like to chew my food. 

Haven't used the Dish DVRs, sorry, just telling you how it is on an Elite. Not bitter, just disappointed that the Elite is not as stable as my old HDs. I can only hope that they fix the tuner and HDUI issues in the fall update coming soon, but given their track record with software on the Premieres so far there's no way to know.


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh, I can understand... That's kind-of the way I felt upgrading to the Dish Hopper.

Anyways, what would you recommend then for somebody switching to Comcast? Should I go for an older HD (Series 3?) or hope for the best with an Elite? (how about the Series 4 Premiere units, but not the 4-tuner elites?)


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Go with the Elite/XL4 which works great on Comcast (I'm there, and we'll get OnDemand someday), just don't assume that it will be a better experience overall than a Dish DVR.

I wouldn't bother with the base Premiere unless you don't have the cash for an XL4, because you'll want the extra tuners if/when Tivo ever releases the Mini IP STB. If you're really strapped for cash, a used HD with lifetime can be had for $350 or less but it won't work with the Mini.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I've found the Elite/XL4 to be fantastic compared to my previous Premiere, it's always been dual core and it's always been spiffy enough with speed that I don't feel at a disadvantage, yes there are menus you can wander in to that are slow, sluggish, and occasionally SD, but the majority of the menus are fine in HDUI. The machine itself is the speed issue, not the 4-tuners. I love the combination online and ipad app features, and will be getting a mini to use with it when they're released. I heartily give thumbs up to the XL4.

When I had a Premiere XL, before the dual cores got flipped on, yes it was a dog and I stayed in SDUI with it, a friend has it now and with the new OS with both cores running it's a lot better.

If you never plan on using the added streaming and iOS apps, then a THD with lifetime might be a very cost effective option.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

You don't mention your "specific" location but the move to TiVo and the 4-tuner boxes requires the "commitment" to digital cable as long as you wold like to use the box. A 2-tuner will still do OTA and digital cable if you're in a large Metropolitan area with lots of OTA. You also don't mention how many locations you need or how large the "household". I'd think both important!

I've a 4-tuner (Elite) and a 2-tuner (XL) and could likely get by with the 4-tuner with the TiVo "new" devices that are coming down the road. 

I've only used the HDUI and haven't seen issues. I record TV to watch at my convenience and don't keep a "stop-watch" near by to time it movements. A quality home network and quality coax runs improve I believe performance. My TiVo's are Ethernet connected and I'd certainly think the preferred. I use the TiVo "add-ons" infrequently. 

I'd do it again "for-sure"!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yes, I have an Elite, so I know what I'm talking about. Anyone that tells you it's as fast and reliable as the old S3's is blowing smoke.


It's faster than the S3 in every respect when you're comparing apples to apples - SDUI to SDUI. Before switching to the Elite I had become dependent on TiVo Search on the S3 for all my searches. The old search feature just seemed crude by comparison. TiVo Search is much faster on the Elite than the S3.

What is sometimes slow is the HDUI itself, and that's most often because TiVo chose to rely on an Internet connection for some of it's functions. But it's not as bad as you suggest and vast majority of users chose the HDUI now.



> Even if you use the SDUI in the Elite/XL4 (I do), there are issues with channels not being tunable from time to time, and the occasional UI lockup requiring reboot. This didn't happen with the HDs.


No, the Elite/XL4 are not as reliable as the S3 is today. The S3 has the benefit of years of development, so that's to be expected. But for most people the Elite/XL4 work just fine.

[Delete antenna suggestion - forgot Elite is digital cable only]

For the OP on waiting for something new, I wouldn't expect a new model from TiVo for at least a year and a half. Unless a cable company or CE maker wants it there's no reason to spend money developing new hardware to solve what are mainly software issues.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

sofakng said:


> I've been with Dish Network for quite a while and I've even tried their new "Hopper" DVR but it's really not that great. The interface is a bit slow (although the guide is pretty fast), it lacks a lot of features, and has a lot of bugs.
> 
> So... I'm thinking about switching to Comcast and getting a TiVo unit.
> 
> ...


I was also a former Dish subscriber (622) and moved to the TiVo Premier in 2010 when they first came out. I love the Premier and have been using the HDUI since I got it with no performance issues.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention I have the Elite/x4 model.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If you don't need 4 tuners go with the 2 tuner Premiere. The 4 tuner unit is MUCH slower when using HDUI. The HDUI is tolerable on my 2 tuner unit but almost unbearable at times on 4 tuner unit, so I end up suing SDUI on my Elite. Some people don't mind waiting a couple of seconds for every action but my frame of reference is the SDUI which I used for years, so if HDUI performance doesn't come close to that it's not good enough for me.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

nrc said:


> It's faster than the S3 in every respect when you're comparing apples to apples - SDUI to SDUI. Before switching to the Elite I had become dependent on TiVo Search on the S3 for all my searches. The old search feature just seemed crude by comparison. TiVo Search is much faster on the Elite than the S3.


It is slower when using 30-sec skip forward/back in either UI, arguably the most important function of any Tivo.

And yes, I was comparing HDUI Elite to SDUI S3/HD, because that's they way Tivo wanted them to be used. But I still don't think the Elite SDUI is any faster than my HD for the usual everyday tasks, search not being one of them (for me). I only use search once in a while, and everything else is no faster IMO. For example, SP reordering is noticeably slower to me on the Elite, probably because of the extra tuners. And it boggles me why this can't be done in the background anyway.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

moyekj said:


> If you don't need 4 tuners go with the 2 tuner Premiere.


If he doesn't need 4 tuners he'd be better served getting a used lifetime HD off of fleabay. Could use it for a while and resell it in future with minimal cost if Tivo ever gets a sniff on how to finish the HDUI (slowness included) on the Premiere.


----------



## Meditas (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a two year contract with Dish and I am not happy with my DVR system, I thought to order the new hopper from Dish or go directly to TiVo Elite and keep it for years to come, my questions are, 
- Do you see any compatibility issues with TiVo and Dish??
- With the hopper I can trash all other 3 receivers from Dish and connect all 
my TVs, can I do the same with TiVo or I need to buy few receivers from TiVo

Thank you for your time


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

The new Tivo's do not work with Dish, if thats what you were trying to do.


----------



## Meditas (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you very much; I was just trying to buy TiVo Elite...
So, I guess. I have to keep my Dish and it is not very smart to invest another $500 for hopper just to dump it in a year. I should just find a way to cancel my subscription with Dish


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Youre welcome, but unfortunately The Elite/XL4 will only work with digital cable or FiOS. The Hopper from what I have read about it, will record 6 channels but its a bit deceiving. 4 of those channels are limited to ABC, CBS, Fox, and NBC, and then 2 of the other tuners you can record other cable channels. I sure wouldnt throw down $500 if thats what they want for it, and then it be tied to Dish forever.


----------



## TZR916 (Mar 18, 2012)

I had dish for over 12 years. The last Dish box I had was the Vip722 with Sling Adapter and external hard disk for archiving. I put my Dish account on $5/mo vacation hold for 6 months to try out Comcast with Tivo Elite. I just got done cancelling Dish for good and sending my Dish DVR back. I really like the Tivo Elite 4 tuners. The guide speed is fine, but beware of using the remote to edit your season passes or you will be waiting 5-6 minutes to get back to watching Tv (just use the iPad app). You will get used to the little Tivo quirks, and as long as your cable signal is clean there won't be any reboots. Be sure to check out if your area has Xfinity On Demand for Tivo or you will be stuck without any PPV (my area just came on line). A few things that I do miss are the organizational format of the recorded shows lists (no custom folders/sorting on Tivo), the ability to create multiple channel guides/favorites (on Tivo there's only ONE), and Dual Mode (Tivo only outputs ONE Tv signal so no PIP or secondary room Tv watching a different channel). 

In all, I am very happy with my Elite purchase. Thinking forward to the stream or mini for additional rooms... and dreaming of Amazon Prime.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

compnurd said:


> I use the HDUI. I dont think it is slow by any means. No one in my family has issues either


tivo's hd gui is my favorite part of tivo. it's much faster than directv's hd gui could ever hope to be. i never had dish, and never will.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> tivo's hd gui is my favorite part of tivo. it's much faster than directv's hd gui could ever hope to be. i never had dish, and never will.


+1


----------



## sofakng (Dec 19, 2003)

Well, I've just received my XL4 and so far I'm pretty happy!

I haven't installed a cable card yet, but just navigating the menus seems pretty good. The HDUI Guide is plenty fast and I am VERY picky about that so I'm thrilled that it's as fast as it is.

The Dish Hopper is a tiny bit faster but not much.

The rest of the HDUI is a bit slower but it's definitely acceptable. If the 2-tuner Premiere is faster then it should be quite fast since even the XL4 isn't that bad.

I don't have a cable card installed yet so I can't test the skip forward/backward speed but that's my next (and last) area of concern so we'll see how fast it can skip...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

:up::up:

i think you'll be happy with the skip feature, too...


----------

